# Snowbird in GA



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone have any info about this trial? 

Thanks!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

4 birds all hen pheasants. Not many doing it well from what i here. The short ret seems to be the biggest problem. There is a long stand out behind it. Not there but this is what i here.


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks! Should be interesting to see who gets called back...


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the water blind

8,10,11,12,16,18,29,31,33,34,36,46,47,48,50,52,53,58

20 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,7,8,14,16,19,25,31,32,40,44,49,55,56,57,58,59,60,61,62,73,75

22 total


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Jane Sutter on winning the Q with Allie!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

What Brandon said - Congratulations Jane!!

Andy


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

way to go Jane and Alli.
We were talking about you today while training.

any news from the Derby?

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Times three - A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO JANE AND ALLIE!!!!


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the call backs. Any info on results yet?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats to Juice, Jim Harvey & Dave Smith on the Snowbird open win! I think that might make Juice the overall top AA points dog of the year - quite an achievement for each of you.

And congrats to Jane as well for her Q win...


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

That dog Juice is beast.


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anyone know the other placements in the open or am?


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Congratulations Jim!! Very happy for team Juice.


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats to Jim and Juice on the Open win.

Also, congrats to Auggie and Smoke on the Derby RJ.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

results are posted on EE


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations to Juice, Jim and Dave on the open win. Great job!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Rita Jones and Dora, placed third in the Open, placing in front of a lot of GREAT dogs and all the PROS that were there!!!!

Seaside Retrievers, sure is putting out some very nice dogs wherever you look these days, including two that were standing tall at the end out in Oakdale!

WAY TO GO RITA and DORA!


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Karma says...way to go Brother Juice. Congrats Jim and Dave.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

AM
46 Hickory Stick Personal Ensign Margot Brown Margot Brown 1st 
10 Cleared for Takeoff Dave Opseth David Opseth 2nd 
33 FC AFC CFC CAFC Adams Acres Muddy Creek Barbara & Jerry Younglove Jerry Younglove 3rd 
48 The High Roller Richard Dresser Richard Dresser 4th 
58 Candlewood's Skyrocket Tommy Parrish Tommy Parrish Res. Jam 
13 AFC Watermark's Shadow Dancer Yvonne & Charles Hays Charlie Hays/Yvonne Hays Jam 
47 FC-AFC Mercy Mercy Mercy Me John and Mary Stracka John Stracka Jam
Derby
16 Seaside's Warrior Princess Frank & Rita Jones Al Arthur 1st 
10 Backwater Sweet Bay Magnolia Keith Pharr Keith Pharr 2nd 
7 Pheasant Flusher Rugers Alley Barbie Bill Berning Steve Yozamp 3rd 
12 Coastlines High Tide Reef Stanley Hurd Al Arthur 4th 
14 Black Smoke Arising Lawson Farnsworth Augie Farnsworth Res. Jam 
2 3R's Mister Cross Your T's Fred Kampo Kevin Cheff/Ray Voigt Jam 
3 Seaside's Big Easy Drago Frank and Rita Jones Al Arthur Jam 
8 Home Run Hitter Chip McEwen Al Arthur Jam 
17 Three Rivers Set The Hook Michael Peters Steve Yozamp Jam


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to Margo Brown on her First place in the AM and I think that titles her with the win.
I would like to thank all of the members from the Snowbird Retriever Club for all of their hard work. They were excellent hosts and a pleasure to work with as a judge. I appreciate all of the sincere hospitality.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Jim Harvey said:


> Seaside Retrievers, sure is putting out some very nice dogs wherever you look these days, including two that were standing tall at the end out in Oakdale!


I agree! Fine breeders.

*Congrats Rita and Dora on your Open 3rd* and under Mark Chase is also sweeter. I got the Lucky opportunity to judge with Mark Chase what a Saint of a Man, hard working and fair & *honest* as they come. Wish I was there to watch 
you 2 girls, always a pleasure! Rita, I admire and respect you as a fine lady handler as well as Barbara Younglove (Congrats to you & Rueben), Lynn Yelton, Sandi McCourt, Cindy Donahey, Nancy Sills, Connie Cleveland, Lynne DuBose, 
Ann Heise, Sylvia McClure, Laura Parrott and Martha Russell to name a few that come to mind amongest some other women that rank in my top that I've met and seen handle.

Congrats to All!!


Barb


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Barb,

Wow! I don't know how to reply, listed among the wonderful women handlers you named; however, you forgot one . . . you. I watched you handle Ten to many well earned successes during his Derby career and have enjoyed watching as Dave Rorem and you continue to advance his education and accomplishments. 

Thank you for your kind words. Dora was a sport and it was a thrill to finish among the great dogs and handlers that were present for this year's Snowbird Trial. The judges set up tests with well placed birds and excellent use of the property's terrain. 

As always, one of the most rewarding aspects of field trialing is seeing our friends, enjoying the beautiful grounds we are fortunate to be guests of and meeting people, either new to the sport or new to the area. 

We're pretty lucky . . . 

rita


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Frank Jones said:


> As always, one of the most rewarding aspects of field trialing is seeing our friends, enjoying the beautiful grounds we are fortunate to be guests of and meeting people, either new to the sport or new to the area.
> 
> We're pretty lucky . . .
> 
> rita


Very True.

Hah, Rita it was the dog, he knew the game before I did. I'm still trying to catch up to him Sometimes holding my own as a rookie, learning by trial and error all the while eagar and willing to learn with hopes... from Rorem.

Congrats again, super happy for you and Dora.

Happy Holidays,
Barb


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Jim Harvey said:


> Rita Jones and Dora, placed third in the Open, placing in front of a lot of GREAT dogs and all the PROS that were there!!!!
> 
> Seaside Retrievers, sure is putting out some very nice dogs wherever you look these days, including two that were standing tall at the end out in Oakdale!
> 
> WAY TO GO RITA and DORA!


Great job Rita! Not only the Open 3rd, but including Xena and Drago who have developed into very nice dogs, you had quite the nice weekend. It was a pleasure meeting you. I need to get outa Michigan more often.

Tom


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations to Jim Harvey and Juice AND to Dave Opseth and Ready. Only wish we could have been there to see it !!! Emily, Doc, and BeBe


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Great news! Congrats Jim & Juice!!!


----------

